# How angry am I with this!



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

*How angry am I with this! ***Fixed link****

Parked outside Maplins in Stevenage today.
I know the car was in perfect nick when I left for Maplins as I'd been stood outside my office, looking at the rear of the car, discussing the wrap with one of my blokes.

Was inside 15mins max, came out and drove 5 minutes and parked up again.
walked around the back of the car 











:chairshot


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

cant see anything mate


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

*Shane* said:


> cant see anything mate


Do you need advise on loading pics on buddy. Let us know. It's a bit of a faff.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

what happened?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Somebody stuck a question mark on the back?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

How angry - 7?


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

come on, the suspense is killing me!!



(by the way, it's advice not advise! I'll get my coat...)


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

....and saw a mirror image of yourself? which looked nothing like you? 

:runaway:


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

You are so angry that your now speechless.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry guys, tried to repair the link but it doesn't go anywhere, so you'll have to wait for his return!


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry fellas was fine when I posted it- will repair later!

Note to self: stop trying to use MobileMe to post pics here


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Ouch! Very odd shaped dent.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a towbar has hit it!

Had one similar on my Old Prelude, lot higher over the wheel arch, which was done by a chelsea tractor driver!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Bad times


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

[email protected] towbars! 

towbars and prominent tow points on the back of cars should be banned.

AlanN, I feel for you mate, gutted.


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

nasty dent, also seems to have scraped abit of the bottom bumper. Same thing happened to me last year in my evo, completely screwed it up and damaged part of the exhaust. Feel for u mate :runaway:


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

nasty, you also like to park way too close to kerbs for my liking!

and it may just be the picture but your paint looks really orange peely!


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

marcyt21 said:


> nasty, you also like to park way too close to kerbs for my liking!
> 
> and it may just be the picture but your paint looks really orange peely!


That's a "safe curb", a low one that I know well, don't normally get that close

Paint is orange peely but this is exaggerated as the car has a clear wrap which alway makes it look a lot worse, but I would sooner that than stone chips 

Shame they don't make anti-tow bar wraps


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

That totally sucks mate. Any cameras around or witnesses?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Having seen lots and lots of damaged cars in my time, Im not convinced thats towbar damage.... My suspicion would be that the dent was made by the rear quarter of a car, and the scuffs by a plastic bumper, like somebody has reversed into you off to the side and shoved thier own bumper in too leaving the lower part of the rear quarter to make the rather sharp ding...

It doesnt explain why there is no damage above though... But maybe a flat bed lorry could do this... the ding just seems too sharp for a towball.

Oh, and if you can get a hand up the back of the bumper you can warm it up with a hot air gun and pop it back mostly into shape untill you get it in for fixing...


----------



## dacam (May 29, 2010)

Difficult to see how your motor could have been damaged with you being so tight to the kerb unless someone has come from the pavement. Mind you I've had a couple of scrumpy's, my heart goes out to you mate. if only you could catch the barstewards.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

at least it was hit on the plastic bumper. No wings/panel damaged. Plastic can be fixed more easily than panels which are metal.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry to see that Alan.

Let me know if you want me to sort out the damage and a rewrap if your not going through the insurance.

Robbie


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

almost definitely seems like someone has reversed into the car with a tow bar at the back. must've been very infuriating.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Now that pisses me off, people driving off. 
Can't see all the picture but new rear panel £1300, plus paint and wrap. Nightmare, now I know why I park in the middle of car parks and walk.

Hope it all work out for you, is it worth finding out if there were any CCTVs running, they have to be good for something!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

someone who did this has no balls so ran away.....


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

looks like someone on a pedal bike could have fallen off and the handle bar hit it at on odd angle, because if it was parked i find it hard to see how a tow bar would hit it kerb side. Just my 2p


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*well if you will stray into Stevenage !*

Sorry to see that mate,
Hope you can get it sorted OK

Have to get some of us from Herts together for a spring meet soon:thumbsup:


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

1) the damage didn't occur where I took the picture
2) I went back straight away, within an hour of being parked where the damage occured, and asked about CCTV/witnesses. The car park has no CCTV. The Maplins store has no CCTV (can you believe that?). Nearest CCTV is the Sony Store next door, who very kindly showed me their footage from the time in question, unfortunately the field of view ended 3-4 spaces short of where my car was parked. 
3) I desperately went to the local cop shop. What a laugh. Insurance was mentioned at least 5 times in as many minutes. 

Thanks Robbie will probably be in touch mate.

Hohum


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Rear Quarter Dent Repair ?*

Does anyone know if "Dentmaster's" can access the rear quarter body section easily ? 
I have one of those annoying "someone opened their door on my car" finger tip sized nicks and the dent guy I called has unsurprisingly never done a GTR 
b4 so he doesn't know if he can access that panel easily or not ?


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Talking of annoying dents*

Anyone else trapped their seat belt buckle in the door shuts.

Always found the seat belt holder moves reluctantly and needs a little tug towards me and last week just pulled the door shut without grabbing the belt first and "clang"as the door crunched closed on the buckle leaving a little dent and scratch in the shut.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

bluediamond said:


> Anyone else trapped their seat belt buckle in the door shuts.
> 
> Always found the seat belt holder moves reluctantly and needs a little tug towards me and last week just pulled the door shut without grabbing the belt first and "clang"as the door crunched closed on the buckle leaving a little dent and scratch in the shut.


:nervous: Been there done that, covered it over with a sticker.


----------

